# 98 Altima Heater Trouble



## mckinnon45 (Sep 17, 2009)

1998 Nissan Altima. I keep blowing blower motor fuses. 2 15 amp fuses. My heater lights still light up (for a/c defrost, etc etc) but nothing happens. Any known problems or suggestions? Would any wires be touching at the heater core? Or is there another route that I need to take? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

